# "The Latest (News)"



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Just finished this one...I used modified Dragon, CMK and Tristar figures for this setting. Figures are painted with Vallejo acrylics. A Tamiya German Sheperd was added for the 4th pic. The signpost is from a Tamiya street accessories kit and the shed and fence are wood.

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37470-3/news01_001.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37472-3/news1_001.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37474-3/news2_001.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37480-2/MVC-022S.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37478-3/news+11.JPG

All comments, suggestions welcome.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nicely done!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you two for your kind comments!

Regards, Dan


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! 

Sean


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice!
I haven't done a diorama in over 25 years!
Makes me want to get back into it!

George


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow ! That's GORGEOUS !


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you, Thank you...Thank you!


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

Nice interaction with the figures, kept the scene good and tight.
Great paint work, great excecution. :thumbsup:I like it!!!
Very minor suggestion is to stain/paint the wood base, seems unfinished without seeing in person.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Vader! I noticed that too and added 2 more coats to darken it. Good eye!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Some good news...this dio won a 1st place award in a dio category at the NATS,,,wooohooo!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

excellent detail ...Looks so real I almost expect to see their breath hang in the frosty air ...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Mcdougall, I do appreciate the reply!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dang! Thats sweet! an award well deserved I'd say.


----------

